# Dominique Piton Seminar



## Brad Hardin (Dec 22, 2006)

May 21 - 27, 2007

Presented by Dominique Piton

Handler Seminar (May 21 - 25)

Decoy Training and Certification (May 26 - 27) 

Mr. Dominique Piton, Mondioring Judge* 
Dominique Piton began his career in French Ring in 1965. He was inspired by André Noël, famous for working champion dogs he bred and trained in Ring, and for the dogs he trained for complex movie roles as The Bear.* Dominique’s first competitive dog was Igor, a Briard, a Ring 3, titling in Campagne. He as also competed with a German Shepherd, a Tervuren and several Malinois which were all trained to Ring 3, several to the level of the Selectifs. 
A few years after begining his training in Ring, Dominique earned his certifications as a trial decoy in 3 different sports, Ring, Campagne and RCI (IPO). He decoyed at: 

·1	RCI Championships 1980	·1	16 Campagne Sélectifs 
·2	French Sélectifs 1982	·2	10 Ring Regional Championships 
·3	Ring Finals Championship 1984 

He is known not to resist the temptation to put on the suit to clarify a training point. Dominique’s history as a trainer is equally impressive. He currently has a training team for 10 dogs, 3 of which are in Ring 3. He has personally or on a team which trained:

·4	3 dogs who won 4 French Ring Cups	
·5	1 Campagne Champion 
·6	9 Ring Championship Finals competitors	
·7	6 Campagne finalists 
·8	35 Ring 3 dogs	
·9	8 more who earned Campagne 500* 
·10	also training decoy for 6 RCI finalists 
*the most difficult title in France 
He became a judge in 1999. Dominique has judged over 150 events in Ring, Mondio, and is near final completion of his judge-trainee requirements for Campagne. He has travelled the world judging Mondio including the 2003 Final in Mauguio and the Swiss Championship of 2006 in Aarberg. He launched Mondio Ring in the Philippines in 2005 & 06 and the 2006 French Mondio Cup Final in Bordeaux. He has judged over 25 events abroad in Canada, Mexico, USA, New Caledonia, La Reunion, Italy, Switzerland, etc. His French Ring assignments have been the 2002 French Selectifs; Mexico 2003 & Chicago 2006 Cup of America; Calgary 2003 & 2005 C.R.A. Championship; Mexico 2004 & 2005Selectifs; more than 10 Regional Championships, and he is nominated to judge the French Ring Championship in 2007. *
Beyond all of this, Dominique’s reputation is one of a gentleman with a great sense of humor, a solid work ethic (don’t be late to the field!), a vast capacity for helping people, a fair and organized judge who runs his field and his team expertly. And more—he is keenly aware and sympathetic to the challenges that face people dedicated to the preservation and betterment of working breeds. Do not miss a word he says. He speaks English like a native speaker. We are pleased to have him as our Judge and Teacher.


----------



## Brad Hardin (Dec 22, 2006)

sorry here you go 
http://www.grrrs.com/Events/events.htm
this will give you all the info you need


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Is the name of the city/town a secret? :lol: :lol: 

Or is it Greater Rampart?


----------



## Brad Hardin (Dec 22, 2006)

If you click on flyer it will give you all the info you need


----------

